# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Xanax

## The Wig

Best lucid drug out there. Induces lucid dreams. Also induces sleep paralysis pretty damn well if you wake up in the middle of the night or something. Vivid dreams. 

Of course, a lot of people are adverse to drugs, but I just wanted to say this: B12, B6, all those that other crap has nothing on Xanax. 

I'm sure people can confirm this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've _never_ remembered my dreams, after taking Xanax. All it does it knock me out. Seriously, I'd be surprised if _anyone_ can remember their dreams after taking Xanax. I sleep harder, on that, than on weed.

----------


## Bortolazzo

what do you guys expect? this is xanax we're talking about - a benzo! Nobody should get in the habit to take Xanax just for lucid dreams when they can try it on their own. Benzos aren't for everybody and they can fuck you up

edit: ehhh sorry for sounding like a drag  :Sad:

----------


## Alprazolam

I have a perscription for Xanax. (I suffer from OCD/GAD)

I also major in Psychology and Medication.

Xanax is not something anyone should be encouraged to use for LDing. Xanax can be very mentally addicting and has SERIOUS withdrawel effects (Psychologically)

Xanax (Alprazolam) has also been scientifically proven to lower memory recall/forming while under its affects.

It does not induce lucid dreams. You go through your stages of sleep and rem no matter WHAT drug your on.

Also xanax's half life is around 2-4 hours. So taking it before bed (Even right before) and waking up 5-6 hours later, you will no longer be under its affect anyway.

Its a tranquilizer. It will make you drowzy. Your brain will be calmed, stress and anxiety will be very low. This does show some properties of help towards LDing, but is nothing for ANYONE to use recreationally (Unless you want to become dependant on it and eventually have serious enough withdrawels with the highest anxiety youve ever felt humanly possible.)

I actually just currently took .75mgs around 2 hours ago. NOT to LD, because its not as helpful as you suggest, and I think your putting dangerous misdiagnosed info out on this forum.

LDers should stick to natural SAFE legal drugs such as Valerian Root, and the B vitamins and Melatonin.

Enough said.

----------


## The Wig

> I have a perscription for Xanax. (I suffer from OCD/GAD)
> 
> I also major in Psychology and Medication.
> 
> Xanax is not something anyone should be encouraged to use for LDing. Xanax can be very mentally addicting and has SERIOUS withdrawel effects (Psychologically)
> 
> Xanax (Alprazolam) has also been scientifically proven to lower memory recall/forming while under its affects.
> 
> It does not induce lucid dreams. You go through your stages of sleep and rem no matter WHAT drug your on.
> ...



Actually, you're right. Post was spur of the moment 'cause it had recently helped me. I never use it, and every time I do (months apart) it seems to induce SP and LDs for me. Sorry about this.

----------


## SKA

Xanax is a Benzodiazepine. Seriously addictive and if I'm not mistaken it's rather toxic/harmfull to the body too. It seems like a strong sedative too so it would be more likely to assume that it kills REM-sleep than enhance it. But this I do not know.

I'm not against drugs at all. In fact I am quite a bit of a psychonaught. Which means I am more into Psychedelic drugs that induce deep, mental, spiritual trances. I have had well over 8 Psilocybe Mushroom experiences, 2 Yopo seeds(DMT+5Meo-DMT) experiences, far-more-than-I-should-have MDMA experiences and I'm currently growing a Mescaline bearing San Pedro cactus.

Oneironaught, Psychonaught; I think you could very well subcathegorise Oneironaughts(DreamExplorers) under the Term Psychonaughts(Mind/PsycheExplorers) since Dreams are just another mysterious part of the Mysterious Mind. 


However 1) I tend to stay away from more ''Heavy", harmfull and addictive drugs such as Benzos. I'm openminded and would like to try it once, preferably in a beneficial Lucid or Meditative experiment of some sort instead of "just for the hell of it", but I wouldn't make a habit of it. Not even an "every-3-months habit"
If you wanna know the facts about medical effects, mental effects, chemical properties and Laws/Legality of Xanax read up on it here on Erowid:
http://www.erowid.org/pharms/alprazo...prazolam.shtml


Can you tell me more detailed what effect Alprazolam(Xanax) had on your Dreams?

----------


## The Wig

> Xanax is a Benzodiazepine. Seriously addictive and if I'm not mistaken it's rather toxic/harmfull to the body too. It seems like a strong sedative too so it would be more likely to assume that it kills REM-sleep than enhance it. But this I do not know.
> 
> I'm not against drugs at all. In fact I am quite a bit of a psychonaught. Which means I am more into Psychedelic drugs that induce deep, mental, spiritual trances. I have had well over 8 Psilocybe Mushroom experiences, 2 Yopo seeds(DMT+5Meo-DMT) experiences, far-more-than-I-should-have MDMA experiences and I'm currently growing a Mescaline bearing San Pedro cactus.
> 
> Oneironaught, Psychonaught; I think you could very well subcathegorise Oneironaughts(DreamExplorers) under the Term Psychonaughts(Mind/PsycheExplorers) since Dreams are just another mysterious part of the Mysterious Mind. 
> 
> 
> However 1) I tend to stay away from more ''Heavy", harmfull and addictive drugs such as Benzos. I'm openminded and would like to try it once, preferably in a beneficial Lucid or Meditative experiment of some sort instead of "just for the hell of it", but I wouldn't make a habit of it. Not even an "every-3-months habit"
> If you wanna know the facts about medical effects, mental effects, chemical properties and Laws/Legality of Xanax read up on it here on Erowid:
> ...



Not sure why you went off on a huge tangent on what drugs you do, but anyway...

Sure I can. The first time I ever took Xanax I had three lucid dreams in one night and multiple episodes of sleep paralysis. Very vivid dreams. Lucidity just popped into view really, it was kind of ridiculous how easy it was. 

I've found, for me, that it doesn't seem to work if I take more or less than 1.0mg of Xanax. 1.0 is my sweet spot. I don't take it often, nor do I even have someone I can go to get it. So I find that the few times I have taken it, it seems weird that they were lucid or SP episodes. Can't be coincidence. 

I know a lot of people on this forum are anti-drug, so this thread was foolish of me to make.

----------


## Alprazolam

> Xanax is a Benzodiazepine. Seriously addictive and if I'm not mistaken it's rather toxic/harmfull to the body too. It seems like a strong sedative too so it would be more likely to assume that it kills REM-sleep than enhance it. But this I do not know.
> 
> I'm not against drugs at all. In fact I am quite a bit of a psychonaught. Which means I am more into Psychedelic drugs that induce deep, mental, spiritual trances. I have had well over 8 Psilocybe Mushroom experiences, 2 Yopo seeds(DMT+5Meo-DMT) experiences, far-more-than-I-should-have MDMA experiences and I'm currently growing a Mescaline bearing San Pedro cactus.
> 
> Oneironaught, Psychonaught; I think you could very well subcathegorise Oneironaughts(DreamExplorers) under the Term Psychonaughts(Mind/PsycheExplorers) since Dreams are just another mysterious part of the Mysterious Mind. 
> 
> 
> However 1) I tend to stay away from more ''Heavy", harmfull and addictive drugs such as Benzos. I'm openminded and would like to try it once, preferably in a beneficial Lucid or Meditative experiment of some sort instead of "just for the hell of it", but I wouldn't make a habit of it. Not even an "every-3-months habit"
> If you wanna know the facts about medical effects, mental effects, chemical properties and Laws/Legality of Xanax read up on it here on Erowid:
> ...



 
Although your outlook on the Xanax here is mostly correct, the fact that you would compare any Benzodiazepeme as a "Heavy" drug next to any Hallucinagen/DMT is highly faltered.

Yes Xanax should not be used recreationally, and can be MENTALLY addicting(To someone with anxiety issues). Besides that it actually has Medical use. It does not send you on a trip, make you questions reality, possibly cause the brain the hemmorage, bring out any disorders someone may or may not know they have.(I.E. Pushing a person over the brink into *Schizophrenia)* 
 It is not that hepatoxic or harmful on the body. It is methyl-ated which is slightly toxic, but comparable to a few beers a week.  
These hallucinagens you mention are mind altering, often change peoples lives with bad experiences, and are sometimes the worst for increasing dopamine levels and bringing out any underlying disorder someone has. Although not always the case, it is still not comparable to xanax in any way. I think your idea of "Heavy" drug is missguided.

Basically I find it absurd your shunning the idea of taking Xanax but instead introducing the idea of Hallucinagens. Don't let your personal preferance alter truth.


And Wig. It's not a huge deal. Discussion of this could be totally fine, it was just the way you presented it (Treating it as a God LD drug, which would encourage people to recreationally use/abuse a drug, and dumping out safe alternatives such as the B vits. Next time I think you know how you could open a discussion like this. Oh, and be careful :Cool:  )

----------


## antipatique

Hi,

I agree with the first argument.I couldn't remember my dreams for a long time.I took 1 mg pill xanax last night for a try and i realized that i can remember 3 or 4 dreams very well.
Now i want to make an experiment as taking 1 mg xanax before sleep for 3 days.
I'll try to write the results here as soon as possible.
(i'm from ankara/Turkey sorry for bad english)


also you should look at this
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=22206

----------


## TheMoon

> Best lucid drug out there. Induces lucid dreams. Also induces sleep paralysis pretty damn well if you wake up in the middle of the night or something. Vivid dreams. 
> 
> Of course, a lot of people are adverse to drugs, but I just wanted to say this: B12, B6, all those that other crap has nothing on Xanax. 
> 
> I'm sure people can confirm this.



You should learn to lucid dream without drugs, other wise the drugs become a crutch then you become dependent on them for lucid dreaming.

----------


## DreamChaser

> You should learn to lucid dream without drugs, other wise the drugs become a crutch then you become dependent on them for lucid dreaming.



I agree.
Does that go for Vitamins and Galantamine(Red Spider Lilly)?

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> You should learn to lucid dream without drugs, other wise the drugs become a crutch then you become dependent on them for lucid dreaming.







> Originally Posted by TheMoon
> 
> 
> You should learn to lucid dream without drugs, other wise the drugs become a crutch then you become dependent on them for lucid dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Does that go for Vitamins and Galantamine(Red Spider Lilly)?



I agree with DreamChaser about agreeing with TheMoon... Seriously, what's the point to get dependent on something? If you don't have that drug/vitamin one day, you can't LD, that sucks. It's way better when you can just LD at your own will (which takes long time like everything else.... in the real world...)

----------


## TheMoon

> I agree.
> Does that go for Vitamins and Galantamine(Red Spider Lilly)?



We should eat a balance diet of course, however taken a good vitamin supplement couldn't hurt.

But yes that goes for vitamins and Red Spider Lilly as well, too much of anything is always a bad thing.

Eating them as part of a balanced diet is good. Consuming them to just lucid dream is not however. 

(i bet Red Spider Lilly is a poison eh ?  :wink2:  )

hehe

----------


## DreamChaser

> We should eat a balance diet of course, however taken a good vitamin supplement couldn't hurt.
> 
> But yes that goes for vitamins and Red Spider Lilly as well, too much of anything is always a bad thing.
> 
> Eating them as part of a balanced diet is good. Consuming them to just lucid dream is not however. 
> 
> (i bet Red Spider Lilly is a poison eh ?  )
> 
> hehe



This extract from plantation grown, Red Spider Lily (Lycoris radiata) has a rich history of use in herbal treatment. For thousands of years people have used it for dream enhancement, headaches and for its positive effect on recall.

A Surprise Discovery
In the early 1990’s Janssen pharmaceuticals (in conjunction with Johnson and Johnson) sought a drug to improve the cognitive ability of Alzheimer’s patients. They had heard of the claims that an extract from the common snowdrop plant had long been used for improving memory in eastern European herbal lore. They successfully created a synthetic version of this extract and proved in experiments for the Food and Drug Administration that indeed the extract known as galantamine improved the memory of those ravaged by the disease. In their studies they also noted an odd “side effect,” namely that those in the study reported significantly more dreams and enhanced dream recall.

This “side effect” excited dream researchers who further studied the natural plant extract and found that indeed several plants including the red spider lily and the common snowdrop had the effect of lengthening dreams, making them more vivid and easier to recall in the morning. Those taking galantamine at bedtime reported more dreams and described themselves as being “totally engrossed in a movie or fiction where on one level you really feel as if you are there and on another level realizing you dream.” A particularly interesting effect is that someone can wake up from a galantamine dream in the middle of the night and choose to go back to sleep and reenter the same dreamscape again.

How it Works
Galantamine is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor (AChEI).

The neurotransmitter acetylcholine (ACh) is the chemical nerve cells use to communicate with each other. Galantamine blocks the degradation of the acetylcholine by blocking the action of acetylcholinesterae, the enzyme responsible for the destruction of acetylcholine. This leaves more acetylcholine available in higher concentrations in the brain.

Galantamine products are generally well tolerated and have no adverse reaction to common medicines and alternative products. As with any herbal supplement taken on an empty stomach, a small minority may feel slight nausea. Of course, you should always speak with your doctor before beginning any supplemental regime.

It is recommended you take it no more than every 3 days or so, as your body gets used to its effects, so little chance of taking it too much.

----------


## antipatique

> Hi,
> 
> I agree with the first argument.I couldn't remember my dreams for a long time.I took 1 mg pill xanax last night for a try and i realized that i can remember 3 or 4 dreams very well.
> Now i want to make an experiment as taking 1 mg xanax before sleep for 3 days.
> I'll try to write the results here as soon as possible.
> (i'm from ankara/Turkey sorry for bad english)
> 
> 
> also you should look at this
> http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=22206



i m here again.

it looks like 1mg doesn't have any effect on lucid dreaming.i saw some dreams but it wasn't lucid
maybe higher doses should be used.
i'll also try this(2mg before sleep) and write here.

----------


## Saturnine

I have been prescribed Klonopin to take before I go to bed...it's in the same family as Xanax...and I've been on several anti anxiety/depression pills. The only time they caused CRAZY lucid dreams was when I was GOING on them or COMING off of them. If I skip a dose of 2 of klonopin I get crazy dreams, and sometimes SP...same when I don't smoke cigarettes for several days.

----------


## moe007

Alprazolam would not be a smart choice to use as a lucid aid. That is, from my experience and knowledge about drugs. I would rate myself very knowledgeable in this field. But I am no doctor, so take my advice as you will.


Alprazolam causes anterograde amnesia as well as some retrograde amnesia which will cause you to totally forget any dreams, and/or lucids if you had some.

Aprazolam(Xanax) acts by binding to the GABA receptors in the brain, causing the deep relaxation and sedation side effects, as well as the anxiolytic effects. 

Aside from the addiction potential and dependence effects, in addition to tolerance and having to use more of it to get same effect. Although <1mg is fairly low, and titrating to get desired effect would still be considered a very low dose, it is not recommended at all. Do not exceed 4mg in one day unless you have a tolerance to it, and are used to the effects.

Benzodiazepines are Controlled Substances, and only available by prescription for a reason. They are not safe for just anybody to use, especially if you do not know what you are doing.( i.e. not a doctor, pharmacist, or highly educated in the field)


If anybody has any questions, I would be happy to answer them.

-moe

----------


## Dream Sailor

I have all of my most vivid lucid dreams on pure cleanlines, without drugs.

I have tried my runs with the B vitamins, yet my LDs always show up when I'm on nothing at all.

----------


## acillis

i had a friend give me a few once, i heard you are meant to lose a day if they aren't meant for you, well i gained a whole fucking week! don't ask me how lol

----------

